# Digit forum kaput???



## CA50 (Nov 4, 2009)

i cannot change my e-mail in this forum, when i chang2 it says that, it is already being used and the original id remains.
how 2 solve this??


----------



## Aspire (Nov 4, 2009)

Get an Admin to change your email id


----------



## CA50 (Nov 4, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Get an Admin to change your email id



can you tell me how to do that???


----------



## Aspire (Nov 4, 2009)

Click on the link and type your woes

Private Message :
Anorion
kalpik
cyberjunkie


----------



## CA50 (Nov 4, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Click on the link and type your woes
> 
> Private Message :
> Anorion
> ...



thanks, i sent 1


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2009)

did you now?


----------



## CA50 (Nov 5, 2009)

Anorion said:


> did you now?




what do u mean to say??
Say it clearly.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2009)

^umm... just asking if you sent the pm


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 6, 2009)

and i see 4-5 times database error?
lol forgot to take screenshots


----------



## CA50 (Nov 6, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ^umm... just asking if you sent the pm



yeh i had already sent a private message,but no reply. what to do???
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vishalgmistry said:


> and i see 4-5 times database error?
> lol forgot to take screenshots



i think digit forum popularity is not like old days
what do you think??
now a days their are few no. of threads with less post etc.
i think their should be a change and few hot threads, winter is coming u know


----------



## CA50 (Nov 8, 2009)

hey i sent 1 pm to cyberjunkie but no reply!!!!
what to do???


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2009)

send me a pm, lemme know which is the address you want to change to...


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

digit staff hav stop taking much interest in other thinks. digit irc has long been dead and no staffer CARES.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 10, 2009)

papul1993 said:


> digit staff hav stop taking much interest in other thinks. digit irc has long been dead and no staffer CARES.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

one problem im facing is using the quick reply box in firefox ver. 3.0.15
when i post a quick reply it automatically redirects me to advanced post reply 
although the reply is posted it tells me that u have to wait atleast 30 seconds to post another reply
this need to be fixed on ur site
i mean whats the convenience left of quick reply then ?


----------



## CA50 (Nov 10, 2009)

i think digit should update their forum


----------



## Aspire (Nov 11, 2009)

^Thatss a known bug


----------



## CA50 (Nov 13, 2009)

hi fnd i got digit forum pasword, hoew to get it??


----------



## CA50 (Nov 14, 2009)

i forgot my digit forum passwrd?? what to do??


----------

